# Switched Outlet - Top or Bottom?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

When setting up an outlet where one of them is controlled off a switch, is there a standard as to which recpt to use? Top or Bottom?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

I switch the top, but there is no standard. I pick the top because that leaves the bottom open for a wall wart.

I guess I should clarify that this is for a "ground down" installation.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

k_buz said:


> I switch the top, but there is no standard. I pick the top because that leaves the bottom open for a wall wart.
> 
> I guess I should clarify that this is for a "ground down" installation.


Sounds logical to me.

So...now, the $10K question....is it an issue mixing sources? In other words (after I cut the jumper between the two recept), do I run a switch loop from the outlet to the switch? Or do I power that upper recept from the lighting ckt that is feeding the box where the switch will be?

Either way, one of the boxes is going to end up with voltages from two different ckts.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

ddawg16 said:


> Sounds logical to me.
> 
> So...now, the $10K question....is it an issue mixing sources? In other words (after I cut the jumper between the two recept), do I run a switch loop from the outlet to the switch? Or do I power that upper recept from the lighting ckt that is feeding the box where the switch will be?
> 
> Either way, one of the boxes is going to end up with voltages from two different ckts.


 You run a three conductor cable from the switch to the recep. Use the red as the switch leg and use the black as the constant hot to the recep.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Are the receptacles going to have two different circuits going to them? If so, you will need a 2P breaker feeding those two circuits. I don't know the AFCI requirements by you, but that might be an issue.

Not knowing which code cycle you are on (I thought you said 2011, but I thought the current CEC was based on NEC 08) I will say that bring your power into the switch box so the neutral is there.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I already have power to that recept box....

CEC (CA Elect Code) is still on 2008....even so, the code I follow was locked in when the plans were approved.

This is in the family room so I don't have to use AFIC.

At this point, I'm going to run a switch loop over to the wall where the other light switches are. We just one to have one outlet on a switch for a floor lamp. Non of the bedrooms will have switched outlets.....I hate those in bedrooms....we are installing fixed lights....if I want a bedroom table lamp to have remote on/off....I'll use the "Clapper"....


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I always switched the bottom half of the duplex, because the items plugged into them are typically left in while the top half is used for temporary plug loads. It's just more convenient to plug into the top. My logic, no-one elses. I am curious about something though. I understand using 3 wire from box to box and using the red conductor for the switched load. Here is my question. If you run these on two circuits and wire them to a double pole breaker, they can share the neutral, but you end up with 220V in each box. If you run them on two circuits, but on two different busses, then they can't share the neutral. Should switched duplexes be wired so that each circuit has it's own neutral?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Unless there is a state or local amendment, family rooms need AFCI protection.


----------



## teamo (Sep 7, 2008)

I like the top switched and the bottom constant hot. The adapters for low voltage devices would block the bottom half of the receptacle if plugged into the top.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

k_buz said:


> Unless there is a state or local amendment, family rooms need AFCI protection.


AFIC not needed in the family room....an excerpt from my plans



> ELECTRICAL (CEC 2010)
> 1. GROUND FAULT CIRCUIT PROTECTION IS REQUIRED FOR ALL EXTERIOR OUTLETS,
> BATHROOMS, KITCHEN COUNTERS, GARAGES OF DWELLING UNITS AND WHERE
> THERE IS DIRECT GRADE LEVEL ACCESS AND ALL TEMPORARY PANELS USED FOR
> ...





teamo said:


> I like the top switched and the bottom constant hot. The adapters for low voltage devices would block the bottom half of the receptacle if plugged into the top.


Your the second one to note it that way....so that is the way I will go. Maintenance brings up a good point too....but i don't see this outlet getting a lot of 'other' use....it's sort of out of the way in a corner....I'm providing another outlet that would get a lot more use....such as the vacuum.


----------

